# Tiny Tach?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Some have good results but more end up returning it.

If you search and read all of the posts you will find your answer.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

They are sold online. I have one on a 25 2 smoke Yamaha and it works just like it is supposed to.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

if you want tach that reads the real rpms go buy a real one they dont work that well. but its a good hour meter for your engine


----------

